# mod_security rsyslog

## koma

Ciao a tutti!,

Ultimamente sto mettendo un piedi un sistema di logging centralizzato,

utilizzo rsyslog per accoodare i log e dividerli per host 

(semplice da configurare e molto efficace).

Apache e tutti i demoni già loggano sul syslogger e quindi automaticamente il log viene reindirizzato al logger centrale.

Però alcuni moduli (mod_security per esempio) loggano direttamente su file.

Qualcuno di voi conosce il modo per reindirizzare il log da mod_security a syslog/rsyslog locale/remoto? 

K.

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## djinnZ

No, non uso rsyslog quindi non saprei da dove comunciare, però mi sovviene (non ricordo dove lo ho letto) che apache prevede solo il supporto al syslog solo come builtn in dipendenza di syslog-ng.

----------

## koma

E' vero ma funziona solo per la porzione Core di ErrorLog e non per la funzione Audit del mod_security.

----------

